
Police Request Data from WhatsApp and Facebook - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7q94v/heres-how-police-request-data-from-whatsapp-and-facebook
======
DyslexicAtheist
_Facebook removed their entire law enforcement email address feature-not-a-bug
whitelist because I managed to get in with jr@fbi.gov.jacobriggs.io_ \--
[https://nitter.net/JacobRiggs_/status/1304114087048155138#m](https://nitter.net/JacobRiggs_/status/1304114087048155138#m)

